# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Microsoft Windows  >  Vista, SRP and ADV. Firewall

## Simple10

Where is the SRP (Software Restrictions Protocol)?
How do I go about configuring?

I bought 2 Vista books and neither go into depth about the Advanced Firewall. 
How do I set it up, configure it?

I have Vista Home Premium

----------

